# 4/13/07 Pond Report



## Icefisher15 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got out on Friday the 13th and had some luck. Used for the first time a chatterbait, and this lure has now got my attention getting me some decent fish in some cold weather. Heres some pics of the bass i got, nothing special but were a blast none the less.

https://tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=32

Will get out more this week, will let you all know how I do.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice looking largemouth Bass! I bought my fist chatter bait a couple of weeks a go at Dicks Sporting Goods. Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but glad to see results.


fishnfever


----------



## Icefisher15 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, i also got mine from Dicks, I love the vibrations it puts out, so far its been a great lure, hopefully better and more will come on this lure!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a few pulseblades from PC Baits (similar to the chatter blade but made to a higher quality standard IMO

I have been playing around with them, but the poor weather has kept me from giving them and good try out.

Did you use a trailer with the chatter blade? If so, what type?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> I have a few pulseblades from PC Baits (similar to the chatter blade but made to a higher quality standard IMO
> 
> I have been playing around with them, but the poor weather has kept me from giving them and good try out.
> 
> Did you use a trailer with the chatter blade? If so, what type?




I also I have a pulseblade from PC Baits (Thanks Jimmy) that is just waiting to hit the water as well. Now if the weather agrees I will get some lures wet soon!!


----------



## Icefisher15 (Apr 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> I have a few pulseblades from PC Baits (similar to the chatter blade but made to a higher quality standard IMO
> 
> I have been playing around with them, but the poor weather has kept me from giving them and good try out.
> 
> Did you use a trailer with the chatter blade? If so, what type?




I have the "Original Chatterbait" on sale at Dicks 2 for $11, have the trailers on all of them, the ones that come with them in the package.


I also just got back from fishing the same pond and was out there for an hour. Got 3 of them and the first was on my first cast which was a whole 5 foot out there. Were average sized, and missed a couple as well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2014)

Anyone even using chatterbaits anymore

They were all the rage in 2005-2008 and now, guess we have a new rage


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351680#p351680 said:


> Captain Ahab » 08 May 2014 11:35 am[/url]"]Anyone even using chatterbaits anymore
> 
> They were all the rage in 2005-2008 and now, guess we have a new rage



You are showing your age old man. Stop bringing up old posts and go fishing. 

You don't have a chatter bait specific rod? Thats your problem right there.

https://www.rustylures.com/rustys/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=120_225&products_id=3766


----------

